

Kinect hackers take control of the action - jeremybythesea
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jan/16/microsoft-kinect-software-hacks

======
jamesbritt
So, who here is hacking on a Kinect?

I've started some stuff using JRuby, Mirah, and Monkeybars.

